

AskBox.me's 2min video submission for Philly DreamIt Incubator program  - acoyfellow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTwdJpbWwOs

======
acoyfellow
Any feedback at all would be appreciated, HN.

Was I clear in my explanation?

Was I audible?

Do you think I am crazy- or is this a viable idea?

~~~
duiker101
On the video: i have seen you have also on your blog, link to that one, you do
not really get credibility linking to youtube, even better, make a simple
landing page. Even if people usually do not like landing pages that ask for
emails a simple page with description and the video is much better. Also i got
the idea when you said "twitter with videos" everything was crystal clear in
my mind and so it would be to anyone who listens to your pitch. This is very
important. Work on a strong elevator pitch. You must know it perfectly. And
put some passion in it. I know you are excited because we are in the same
boat. But other people don't. They will not get more excited than what you
show, so if you do not show a large amount of energy they will never be
thrilled. Do not get it wrong but you don't seem a marketing guy, I know I am
like you, if you can find someone to do your marketing. I worked with a guy
that started a website. He was totally not a tech guy and the website wasn't
the greatest but the way he presented it made everyone interested.

On the idea: i have many doubts. The idea is nice, for sure videos make a more
direct contact. But that is also a problem. People doesn't want a to make too
much strong contact, not everyone wants to show his face. A service like
twitter relies on it's user base, i do not know if enought people would do it.
Twitter is also fast. looking at 100 tweets will take you 2 minuts. looking at
100 videos will take you at least 2 hours considering buffering times. And
same goes to upload a video.

Anyway i wish you the best of luck! :)

~~~
acoyfellow
Thanks so much for taking the time to give me such awesome feedback.

Everything you said will be taken into account. Your luck is needed, and very
much appreciated.

